# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Writing on the wall

## bun1218

I have this reoccurring hypnopompic hallucination, doesn't happen daily or weekly but have had it about 3 times within the past year or two. It's writing on the wall. 

I will "wake up" for those of you who know about these hallucinations you know what I mean when I say "wake up" If you don't, then go research hypnopompic hallucinations and read what it means,. 

I will "wake up" and look all around me noticing there is writing all over my walls, on the ceiling, everywhere. It's glow in the dark green. It's not in the process of being written, it's already there. I try so hard to stay awake before I fall back to sleep that way I can read the writing, but no matter how hard I try I fall back asleep, and I am almost 100% sure the writing is in a different language. Now having this HH more than once is pretty interesting ...

There are several references to writing on the wall. Theres the story in the Bible. And the terminology or story within life. Both meaning somewhat that the story is over, doom, "the writing on the wall", you should have seen it coming, judgement day, something final. Anyway ... That is all, just wanted to share!

----------


## paigeyemps

Wow that really is cool! Do you think they could be precognitive hallucinations? (if you believe in those)

The doom thing seems very creepy to me though haha  ::D: 

_Moved to Lucid Experiences_

----------


## Dthoughts

Not in sleep but ye, i've seen em on mushrooms. they are common. i've seen them once.

And ye, when you are seing writing on the walls those are usually one of the better trips. the ones where the bathroom tiles suddenly start falling out of the floor and you find yourself sitting on ur toilet seat while floating in outer space.

And yes.. you are right on the money with this one. "Eschaton"  "End times"  "Transcendance" those feelings accompanied this whole trip. I literally felt for a moment the planet venus aligning to become a goddess in the most extreme fashion you could imagine using real physical objects  :wink2: 

Just a glimpse.. That's what i got. 

Usually they are mayan/aztec writing. I have heared the writing refered to as alien letters. I wonder if we are seeing the same thing or if something just gets lost in translation.

----------

